# One piece yo-yo turning how-to



## Ed D. (Jan 15, 2021)

This how-to (pdf link below) was published in issue # 1 (Spring 2004) of the no longer in business Woodturning Design magazine. My turning process has changed a bit since this article was written, but it may still be useful...enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2021)

Very instructional! Thanks for including the PDF! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for posting this Ed. What kind of knot do you use to tie the string to the yo-yo?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 15, 2021)

Maverick said:


> Thanks for posting this Ed. What kind of knot do you use to tie the string to the yo-yo?


Tying a knot around yo-yo axles went out of fashion in the 1920's. The modern approach is to use a piece of string that has been twined into a twisted pair, with a loop on the end that goes around the axle. Interesting yo-yo history: all modern yo-yo tricks (rock-the-baby, walk-the-dog, etc...) own their existence to this simple invention...the yo-yo string loop, allowing the toy to spin freely (sleep) at the end of the string.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Maverick (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks Ed, all my experience with yo-yos were about 110 years ago as a kid and only with store bought ones, so never really knew how the string attached. I appreciate the history info.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2021)

So I'm assuming the top strand goes on the axle and the bottom on a finger


----------

